# Orange Rockerverb for metal?! WTF



## Anton (Nov 14, 2008)

Well this is one crazy dude,But the tone is not bad at all very crunchy.



I think with a pedal or tow you can really go crazy with this amp.
What do you guys think? Is it good for metal? what do you need to put in front of it to make it sound KILLER!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never been very impressed with the Rockerverbs I've played.. with a pedal it might work sure but for the money there are a lot of way, way better options out there


----------



## Anton (Nov 14, 2008)

Which amp would you get instead for this kind of sound?


----------



## sakeido (Nov 14, 2008)

For the sound in the OP, I'd say an Engl Blackmore would work great


----------



## budda (Nov 14, 2008)

You can use rockerverbs for metal if that's the kind of tone you're going for.

say hello to johnny truant:

MySpace.com - JOHNNY TRUANT - 2002 - 2008 - FINAL TOUR IN DEC - Brighton, UK - Metal / Rock / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/johnnytruant - the latest album was recorded with their guitars going straight into orange halfstacks. no pedals out front, just guitars straight in, amps on 10, dial 'em in, bust out some songs.

it wouldnt work for everybody, but i like what JT's done with 'em.


----------



## Anton (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow sounds awsome,Pretty hard to belive that it's only with only the rockerverbs.
Do you know some other bands of that style that use those amps?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Nov 14, 2008)

I recently tried out a rockerverb100 with my new Fender Jim Root Tele through an Orange 4x12 cab and was blown away. That amp has some serious balls if you ask me. It's actually the amp that Jim Root plays in Slipknot and Stone Sour i think. I know hes an Orange endorsee at least.


----------



## thesimo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim root from stone sour gets great tone from rockerverbs


----------



## Nightcrawler (Nov 14, 2008)

I've jammed on my friends rockerverb50 and Gibson Les Paul and got a sweet Mastodon'ish tone out of it. Really warm sounding.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2008)

Quite a few people on this board use oranges for metal


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2008)

Man I like that tone (and the playing). Funny vids, especially the first one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 14, 2008)

wow he has a pretty cool playing style but it isn't that original in some parts.

but the amp sounds GREAT - I know this old dude, hes about 50 who plays in a classic rock band - he uses a similiar setup.


----------



## TMM (Nov 15, 2008)

Rockerverbs are okay for metal, but if you want the height of Orange tone, I'd try to find an OTR120. You wanna talk balls, I think those have 3.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 15, 2008)

I've tried a Rockerverb 50 head with an orange 4x12 before and it can indeed do metal. I used my MXR Wylde Overdrive in front of it also and used my RG2228. I only tried it for a laugh but ended up being shocked by it and ended up wanting it. Shame I just don't have the money to get one though.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 15, 2008)

Chappers be awesome, I love that tone. I would consider Orange for a future amp but I prefer 3 channels and up


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 15, 2008)

Chappers is the tits. Also, I got a call from a guitarist interested in a joining a band I had an ad up for (shame I wasn't in it anymore...), he played black metal. What amp? Rockerverb 50


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 15, 2008)

Some of his tone was a tad flabby in the low end, but a boost/od pedal in front would tighten things up a bit. Plus turning up the mids and lowering some of the bass 

Otherwise, it sounded SWEET for a lead tone as is, and with the boost it'd be very sharp with lots of attack. 

Sounds good


----------

